
Show HN: Calculating the net impact of all products, services, and companies - vsaarinen
https://playground.uprightproject.com/
======
lixtra
I’m sorry, i tried to figure out what this is about for 1m then I left because
I couldn’t stand the design and colors.

Also leena leena takes up expensive real estate and attention where you could
pitch your value or what it is about.

Maybe it would be better to use a specific landing page for each crowd and
then get the message across for those people.

